# 22" peidmont largemouth



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Me and my cousin, darren got to peidmont today. Got there at arount 8am. Fished till 330. We got 7 total bass, the biggest being the 22'' caught by darren. Water temp was 78 at 8am and 82 when we left. Pretty slow day but the big bass made it all worth while.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

What time was ur last fish caught ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

mooreman said:


> What time was ur last fish caught ?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


around 11:30 am


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! That's a good looking bass! Was that on one of your baits?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Biggun'!
Congrats to the cousin.


----------

